# Small kids??



## sabby52

Anyone else got a small kid?? My son is 8 years old (9 this October) and he is such a skinny scrawny wee thing :haha::haha: He is 135cms tall, I think that is about 4'4 and weighs a tiny 54lbs, just under 4 stone (about 24.5kgs). Some of his friends are almost a head taller than him and his best friend is almost a stone and a half (21lbs) heavier than him :wacko: 

I know he is never going to be big as I am only 5'6 and until recently I have never weighed more than 9 stone (126lbs) but he just looks so petty when he is with his friends :haha: 

He is very, very active, has actually been assessed for hyperactivity but because he concentration is super good they discharged him :haha: 

I am not overly concerned, just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat :flower:


----------



## Banshee

Both my boys are quite small but I'm not worried as they are in proportion. I am only 5'1'' and lots of the men on my maternal side are quite small. Ds2 is the same size, height and weight, as my friend's son who is 18 months younger but ds2 is on 25th centile and her son is on 98th so it just shows the difference in children.


----------



## MerryAnn

I have a boy one years old


----------



## alibaba24

My 6 year old daughter is the smallest in her class. She's very petite and been around the 2nd centile since she was born. The doctors aren't concerned she's just super petite


----------



## minties

My son is average height and 23kg, my daughter is pretty short though (but not skinny, she's 16.5kg). I'm 4'11" and OH is 5'6" so we don't expect any basketball players!

They do have a cousin who is 6.5 years old and is only about a cm taller than my son I think, he's maybe 114cm tall, he's only 16kg.

I was a tiny child, sat at the 3rd centile or lower from birth to 5 when they stopped checking.


----------



## sethsmummy

yep i do. mr 6 is 97.5cm and 38lb hes followed the 0.4th centile until mid last year when we finally moved to the 2nd centile. 

mr 3 is on the 9th centile and mr 15 months is on the 25th :)


----------



## tommyg

Sethsmummy I'd double check your chart for Mr 6, I think he might have slipped back down to 0.4th

My Mr5 is 101cm and on the 2nd.

When did you move your boy out of a strapped toddler type car seat?


----------



## sethsmummy

tommyg said:


> Sethsmummy I'd double check your chart for Mr 6, I think he might have slipped back down to 0.4th
> 
> My Mr5 is 101cm and on the 2nd.
> 
> When did you move your boy out of a strapped toddler type car seat?

:dohh: oh man really. Its not on his chart yet. i just weighed him while ds3 was in hospital last week. gah oh well im sure hell get back up there at some point. Theyre not worried about him as hes pretty consistent these days. just depends how hes going with food. 

to come out of straps is 15kg i think. xx


----------



## tommyg

Maybe the difference is I tend to go by the height chart rather than the weight one. 

Mine is about the 9th for weight but I tend to worry more about height.


----------



## sabby52

minties said:


> My son is average height and 23kg, my daughter is pretty short though (but not skinny, she's 16.5kg). I'm 4'11" and OH is 5'6" so we don't expect any basketball players!
> 
> They do have a cousin who is 6.5 years old and is only about a cm taller than my son I think, he's maybe 114cm tall, he's only 16kg.
> 
> I was a tiny child, sat at the 3rd centile or lower from birth to 5 when they stopped checking.

Your 5 year old is almost the same weight as my 8 and a half year old :haha:


----------



## morri

I was a short kid only 5'4'' now myself, luckily my dd doesnt follow this line, but her friend is , he is 4.5y old and only 1m tall about .


----------



## Tasha

He is a tiny little thing in weight isn't he? But height wise he is quite tall according to the percentiles. Around 25th for weight and 70th for height (was just checking mine on the percentiles in O's red book). He's the same height as Naomi-Mae (134cm and 11 in July) and Morgan (136cm and 12 this month), I think Kaysie and your little man are the same school year? She's eight next month and 115cm.


----------



## sabby52

Tasha said:


> He is a tiny little thing in weight isn't he? But height wise he is quite tall according to the percentiles. Around 25th for weight and 70th for height (was just checking mine on the percentiles in O's red book). He's the same height as Naomi-Mae (134cm and 11 in July) and Morgan (136cm and 12 this month), I think Kaysie and your little man are the same school year? She's eight next month and 115cm.

When I read this I thought I had his height wrong as he is one of the smallest in his class, I measured him again and he is 134.5cms :wacko: Yes he is the same year as Kaysie :) 

I am not overly concerned about his weight as he has and sometimes still does suffer bowel problems and I have been told thats why he finds he hard to keep weight on :nope: He gains weight then his problem flares up he loses it again. He just looks so scrawny beside his friends :haha:

I just checked his measurements online and he weight is still in the average range for his age but his height is in the 9-10 year old average range :wacko: His class must have all the tallest boys in Belfast if he is one of the smallest :haha::haha:


----------



## Tasha

Haha. You're all putting them on grow bags over night :haha:


----------



## minties

sethsmummy said:


> yep i do. mr 6 is 97.5cm and 38lb hes followed the 0.4th centile until mid last year when we finally moved to the 2nd centile.
> 
> mr 3 is on the 9th centile and mr 15 months is on the 25th :)

Mr 6 must be cute as a button! My 3 year old is on the short side and she's about that height I think, or just under.


----------



## Larkspur

My brother and I were always the smallest or next-to-smallest kids in the school through primary and to the middle of high school. Tiny and skinny. 

Around 15 we both had a growth spurt and now I'm 5'8" and he's 5'11.5", so you never know what will happen!


----------



## sethsmummy

minties said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> yep i do. mr 6 is 97.5cm and 38lb hes followed the 0.4th centile until mid last year when we finally moved to the 2nd centile.
> 
> mr 3 is on the 9th centile and mr 15 months is on the 25th :)
> 
> Mr 6 must be cute as a button! My 3 year old is on the short side and she's about that height I think, or just under.Click to expand...

he is <3 hes one of the smallest in his class at school and is a year and a half older than some of them as he was held back a year in nursery xx


----------



## Button#

My DS is on the 0.4th centile for height and 2nd for weight. He weighed 13.1kg last time I weighed him a couple of months ago. When stood next to his tallest classmate who is a few months older than him he looks so teeny. Me and my brothers and cousins were the same as children though.


----------



## Rags

My niece only reached 135cm at 12, she was desperate to get there by age 11 so that she could begin underage driving lessons - got them for her 12th birthday instead. I consider her sister to be tall and she is 130cm at 10.


----------



## morri

Rags said:


> My niece only reached 135cm at 12, she was desperate to get there by age 11 so that she could begin underage driving lessons - got them for her 12th birthday instead. I consider her sister to be tall and she is 130cm at 10.

My 6 yo nephew is 1.30 m

I was the 2nd shortest in class when I was 10 and I was 1.35m

and what are underage driving lessons? earliest you could start here is at 17.5 years of age(unless for mopeds at 15 yo)


----------



## sabby52

Rags said:


> My niece only reached 135cm at 12, she was desperate to get there by age 11 so that she could begin underage driving lessons - got them for her 12th birthday instead. I consider her sister to be tall and she is 130cm at 10.


My son was 130cm when he was 6 and half, he had a review at the hospital and they said that 130cm was average for a 6 year old :shrug: 

He had an appointment this morning and his weight and height were done, both were within average for his age :happydance:


----------



## minties

I'm 33 and 147.5cm, does thy make me pretty stumpy? I reached this height at 14 I think.


----------



## Rags

morri said:


> Rags said:
> 
> 
> My niece only reached 135cm at 12, she was desperate to get there by age 11 so that she could begin underage driving lessons - got them for her 12th birthday instead. I consider her sister to be tall and she is 130cm at 10.
> 
> My 6 yo nephew is 1.30 m
> 
> I was the 2nd shortest in class when I was 10 and I was 1.35m
> 
> and what are underage driving lessons? earliest you could start here is at 17.5 years of age(unless for mopeds at 15 yo)Click to expand...

My son is 6 and 117cm already so it's definitely on my sisters side!!

Over here there a places you can get driving lessons from the age of 11 (although it's not really common) - as long as you are tall enough to be out of a booster seat. It's really good, it's a full driving lesson but given by in instructor on private land (as they're not aloud on the road until 17 in a car). My nieces and nephew loved it and it actually encouraged the two older ones to hold off taking on road lessons and sitting their tests until they were nearer 20 - they said they realised what a big responsibility it was. I think you can do them at 10 in some places.


----------



## Rags

sabby52 said:


> Rags said:
> 
> 
> My niece only reached 135cm at 12, she was desperate to get there by age 11 so that she could begin underage driving lessons - got them for her 12th birthday instead. I consider her sister to be tall and she is 130cm at 10.
> 
> 
> My son was 130cm when he was 6 and half, he had a review at the hospital and they said that 130cm was average for a 6 year old :shrug:
> 
> He had an appointment this morning and his weight and height were done, both were within average for his age :happydance:Click to expand...

130cm is a good height for age 6 - not sure where you are? Going by clothing sizes in the UK age 6 average is about 116cm, age 7 122cm. Ds has sat between the 50th and 75th percentile since he was born, which would put him round about my fathers height when he stops growing (180 - 185 cm)


----------



## sabby52

Rags said:


> sabby52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rags said:
> 
> 
> My niece only reached 135cm at 12, she was desperate to get there by age 11 so that she could begin underage driving lessons - got them for her 12th birthday instead. I consider her sister to be tall and she is 130cm at 10.
> 
> 
> My son was 130cm when he was 6 and half, he had a review at the hospital and they said that 130cm was average for a 6 year old :shrug:
> 
> He had an appointment this morning and his weight and height were done, both were within average for his age :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 130cm is a good height for age 6 - not sure where you are? Going by clothing sizes in the UK age 6 average is about 116cm, age 7 122cm. Ds has sat between the 50th and 75th percentile since he was born, which would put him round about my fathers height when he stops growing (180 - 185 cm)Click to expand...

I can only say what I was told at the appointment, the nurse that measured his weight and height when he was 6 told me he was in the average for his age and the doctor that done him this week also said he was in the average for his age, he was 130cms at 6 and he is now 134.5cms at 8 :shrug: I dont really look at the height when buying clothes, I try them on if they fit then thats it :blush: 

I am guessing I may have tall boys :haha::haha: I just checked my eldest sons hospital review he had at 5 years old and he was 125cm and is now 6'3 :haha: maybe my youngest is going to be over 6foot as well. 

I suppose they will all grow at their own rate


----------



## Tasha

Average is anywhere between 10th and 90th though isn't it? So that leaves a huge difference I think.


----------



## sabby52

Tasha said:


> Average is anywhere between 10th and 90th though isn't it? So that leaves a huge difference I think.


Totally :thumbup:


----------



## loeylo

This just popped up on the new posts and interested me. My wee one is between the 25th and 50th for weight and she is between the 9th and 25th for height. The nurse seemed a bit concerned til I til her I'm 5 foot 2 and her dad is 5 foot 6 ( he tells people he is 5 ft9 though)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I saw a six month old babies bigger than my 18 (15 adjusted) month old daughter.


----------



## tommyg

Kiwi are you calculating from her due date rather than birth date? 

But yes I am meeting 3 year olds the size of my 5 year old! And I have to explain they are much younger than him when he thinks he can act like them.


----------



## Tasha

They're all so different aren't they? My nephew is a few cm's shorter than Kaysie, she's eight next month and he's four.


----------



## sabby52

My son has a friend that is two years younger than him but he is a few inches taller than my son, then another friend is 2 years older than my son but my son is almost a head bigger than him. They are all so different, would be a boring world if they were all the same :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

tommyg said:


> Kiwi are you calculating from her due date rather than birth date?
> 
> But yes I am meeting 3 year olds the size of my 5 year old! And I have to explain they are much younger than him when he thinks he can act like them.

I am counting her actual age not her adjusted age.


----------



## CaptainMummy

sabby52 said:


> My son has a friend that is two years younger than him but he is a few inches taller than my son, then another friend is 2 years older than my son but my son is almost a head bigger than him. They are all so different, would be a boring world if they were all the same :)

I agree with this. My eldest is pretty much your average joe height wise. Most of the girls in her class are around the same height (apart from one who is itty bitty) but there is one teeny boy and then one really big tall boy and there is such a huge difference between them!
It's amazing and brilliant how different children are.

My 2.5yr old is a shorty, though. Not sure about my youngest tbh. She isn't tall though!


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets 7 in a few weeks and has recently grown in height, shes around 118cms now but weighs in at roughly 34lbs. Shes got no fat on her whatsoever shes just slim and gangly :lol: Shes in the handful of the smallest kids in her year, we cant even get 2-3year pants on her as they fall off her little bum lol!
Max on the other hand is about 42lbs and 120cm. a fair bit bigger than her as hes not 6 until june!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son is 11 and 33kgs! Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

All mine are short but i am only 5ft x


----------



## sethsmummy

just had ds1 weighed and measured at his hospital appointment. 38lb and 109cm at 6 years (just under) 6 months x


----------

